# Couple pics of finnish leons..



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Here is mine leon 1.8 T 4x4 .. 

















And here is my girlfriends leon 1.8T 4x4 
























 couple pics in dyno .. 260 hp / 400 nm 
and here is more info .. http://www.kolumbus.fi/puerco
give feedback


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*

Yours is quite nice but uhhh... your g/f's is a bit too fast and furious. Especially to sit on stock 16"ers. But to each her own.


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Son of a B...5er!)*

hehe... 19" is coming. have to buy 2 tyres..








and Tnx


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)




----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

i got a new wheels.. i sell old ones.. 
19" alessio F1








2
3
4
5
6
7
8



_Modified by seatsystem at 8:27 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## fallingpoo (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

those are the same as ur gfs but they both look SWEET!


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

i bought those wheels from my gf..


----------



## fallingpoo (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

Hehe thats great!!!!!!


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Leon in race track


----------



## fallingpoo (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

You look like your going REALLY fast.....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: (fallingpoo)*

I think they look great, and i like that front on the Yellow one

E


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*

Ihan hieno, miksi siella lukee Bjorneborg...eikohan se on Pori?








Inte for att jag bryr mig i Bjorneborg!


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Cullen)*

America gets the worst cars I swear .. you guys get hot rides and there not watered down like ours due to emmisions and stuff. HOt cars


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Cullen)*

heheh.. ohan ne kummatkin porista joo.








se on vaan läppä. 
Those both are from Finland/Pori.. yeah, that true. 
And thanks all.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*

Your g/f's León definitely represents the "Spanish tuning style".







You can see a lot of cars styled like that over there.
The latest fads there were Lexus lights (of course) and now chrome strips around side windows. And when you have even less taste and more money to dish out, even around taillights.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seatsystem* »_heheh.. ohan ne kummatkin porista joo.








se on vaan läppä. 
Those both are from Finland/Pori.. yeah, that true. 
And thanks all. 

Ei puhukaan sita toista Suomen kielta?


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Cullen)*

hehe.. hej jag heter Antti...







jag bor in pori.


----------



## Lmr (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*

Hi! As I know Finnish and Hungarians are close relatives








I also have a 1.8T Leon, of course 4x4... get a pic soon for you.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Lmr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (20th_Ann_GTi)*

thank you


----------



## Schwagger (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

Yum

_Quote, originally posted by *seatsystem* »_i got a new wheels.. i sell old ones.. 
19" alessio F1








2
3
4
5
6
7
8
_Modified by seatsystem at 8:27 PM 8-16-2004_


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Valhalla: thanks..


----------



## fallingpoo (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (seatsystem)*

Damn do they look great with 19's!


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

Couple new pic.. look boost..


----------



## seatsystem (Jun 7, 2004)

here one video clip "in car clip" from yellow leon
http://shell.nic.fi/%7Epuerco2...7.avi


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (seatsystem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seatsystem* »_hehe.. hej jag heter Antti...







jag bor in pori.










Melkein!








Liian paljon aikaa taalla VWV'ssa







se on "i" Ruotsiksi


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons.. (Lmr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lmr* »_Hi! As I know Finnish and Hungarians are close relatives








.

So they say








But after have grown up in FIN, spent about a decade in EST and spent months and months over 7yrs period in Budapest and Pecs I have found only a handfull of similairities like the words for: Hand, Water, and blood in the 3 languages







oh and Honey (the one you eat...)


----------



## daniGTI (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Couple pics of finnish leons...*
















great!!!


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

diggin it







<3


----------

